# Buying Physical Silver



## ArmchairHero (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone know a good, relatively inexpensive, and reliable place to buy physical silver near the Vancouver area?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Try J&M. I know they are Vancouver-based. I've bought bullion from them in the past via mail order. I'm a satisfied customer.

https://www.jandm.com/systemhome.htm


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

bordergold is in whiterock i believe: http://bordergold.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=29&Itemid=63
i bought gold from them and was very happy with the process

also, there is always scotiabank


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

*nah*

Too heavy and prone to fake. Silver density is not like gold so it's a lot easier to fake. Also. At $1500 per kilo, you can only lift 15 kilo (30 LB) without hurting your back so you can buy about $22500

Gold will only need 0.5 kilo or 1 lb for the same value. In fact you can fit 1 million dollar worth of gold in a purse, useful when SHTF


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

One of the biggest silver bulls started selling and you want to buy?

http://www.zerohedge.com/article/sp...rent-funds-week-between-april-18-and-april-25


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

You missed the follow up piece

So Much For The Sprott Silver Scare: "Every Dollar From PSLV Sales Was Reinvested In Silver Equities"


----------



## GOB (Feb 15, 2011)

Vancouver Bullion and Currency Exchange. Best rates I've seen both for bullion and my fx needs. There's a branch downtown as well as Granville and Broadway. 

www.vbce.ca


----------



## kid5022 (Nov 14, 2010)

J&M go to the one near broadway, dont go to the one in metro burnaby...
vbce if you live in downtown/richmond if you dont want to go to J&M
i havent try bordergold so no comments

my suggestion is phone before you go and compare prices
most likely and hopefully they would have physical 10 oz silver, unrecognized, like amark

however J&M does have the lowest premium over spot...

also try the online sites like kitco, apmex, or if you are looking for certain brand/mint should order directly from their sites like majestic etc


----------



## GOB (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't think J&M has a lower premium than VBCE. Last time I called it certainly wasn't the case (late 2010). Also currently for a one ounce silver maple: 

VBCE: $38.02
J&M: $37.46

However, they have this disclaimer above the prices:

Until further notice: There is a $1.50 per ounce premium selling charge on all silver products. This premium is not included in the prices below but will be added when you call to place an order.

That brings the J&M price to $38.96, almost a full dollar more than VBCE.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

The premium is to protect them. They don't want to lose 2% within minutes, between taking your silver physical and unloading them.

Silver can drop very fast these days.. It's expected. The more volatile it is, the higher the premium there will be for physical to offer that "cushion / buffer".


----------



## GOB (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not debating the reasons for the premium from J&M, and I don't think it matters. I think what the OP is looking for is a reliable place to buy bullion at the lowest price. I'm merely reporting my observations and experiences.


----------



## mario 1 (Nov 6, 2009)

First Majestic sells silver right from their website.

First Majestic Silver is proud to be the first and only mining company that offers for sale on its own website the opportunity for shareholders and investors to purchase high quality silver coins and bars. All silver used to mint our products is mined at one of our three silver mines in Mexico - selling at one of the lowest premiums over spot price you will find on the internet. We also offer a shipping experience that is easy to navigate, Worldwide shipping to most countries and the ability to create an account to track your packages and review your order history.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

I do not Buy anything in Canada, if I want Bullion I can Buy it, get it at My U.S Adress, NO H.S.T.


----------



## v_tofu (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm Howard said:


> I do not Buy anything in Canada, if I want Bullion I can Buy it, get it at My U.S Adress, NO H.S.T.


pretty sure anything about 995 pure is tax exempt.


----------



## ArmchairHero (Apr 4, 2011)

Forgot to thank you all for the suggestions.


----------



## donaldhumiston (Apr 26, 2011)

If that is the case that silver drops easy, will it still be reasonable to buy them as investment or rather to stick on buying gold? If you have the money for it that is.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*First Majestic Silver*

Out of curiosity I went to First Majestic online store.

5 oz bar today is $200 US
UPS shipping to Alberta is $32 US

Will check some others as time permits.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Scottsdale Silver*

I looked at _Great Panther Silver_ and _Scotia Mocatta_.
Not able to get exact prices and shipping costs without creating an account and logging in, but it appears they are more expensive than _First Majestic_.

10 oz bar from Scottsdale Silver $395
Shipping to Alberta: under $25

Do not speak –
unless it improves on silence.
Teachers open the door... You enter by yourself.


----------

